# Complete beginner



## BeginnerHorseLover (24 February 2020)

Hello all, I've just joined this forum and am a total newbie to the world of horses.

I rode a little when I was younger but never seriously. I am trying to learn more about horses but it all seems a little bit overwhelming. There are lots of words and terms that I am not familiar with and it's all so confusing lol.
I would like to potentially own some ponies in the future but it will be a very long time before I am ready. I am not interested in riding horses, I am mainly looking at Shetland ponies. I understand they can be a bit stubborn and can be prone to getting a bit tubby though.

I have a few very basic questions
1. I don't really know where to begin with research. Could anyone recommend any good websites for someone clueless about horses?
2. I know horses like to have friends. Is 2 enough or is it a case of the more the merrier?
3. How much space would 2 shetlands need? 3 shetlands? 4?
4. Would it be best to look at older ponies that would perhaps be a bit more laid back and easier to deal with?
5. What kind of procedures need to be carried out regularly? Do they need certain vaccinations? Grooming? Etc.
6. What equipment is essential for getting started?
7. Would they need horse shoes?
8. What kind of indoor area would they need? And would I need to put them inside each night? Could they still go out in winter?
9. What are the main health concerns I should be aware of?

Sorry for so many questions! I am sure there are lots of things I have not even considered yet. Please go easy on me!


----------



## Smogul (25 February 2020)

My concern is why do you want to keep Shetlands? They are bright active ponies who can be a total nightmare if they are not properly exercised and fed. They are not really suitable as pets. They will need as much if not more care as a bigger horse.


----------



## Smogul (25 February 2020)

I have just seen a post in Horse Care and Feeding about Shitlands. Have a good look at that.


----------



## BeginnerHorseLover (25 February 2020)

I have met quite a few shetlands and I have fallen in love with them. They have all been very sweet. Part of the reason I am posting this is so that I can find out how to properly exercise and feed them to keep them healthy and happy. I wasn't thinking they would need less care than bigger horses! Don't worry I definitely won't be getting any horses until I am a lot more knowledgeable about them.
And thanks, I have read through that post.


----------



## Arzada (25 February 2020)

I think that with Shetlands it's the more the merrier. And remember to post their exploits on this forum. I love the Shetland threads, especially the ones with videos.


----------



## Winters100 (25 February 2020)

Great that you would like to have ponies - they bring you a lot of joy - but do not underestimate the amount of work and money that this entails!

As a total beginner I would look for a local rescue centre to volunteer in. This will give you some knowledge about what is required, and will also give you an idea of the amount of work and how this is in bad weather.  I think we all love the idea of watching our pristine charges peacefully grazing in the evening sun as we sip a glass of wine while relaxing against the gate.  Sadly for mort of this winter for me it has been more a case of waking up before 5am to exercise.  Going back in the afternoon to wade through mud in the rain to catch filthy horses, dragging wet and filthy rugs home to dry (much to the disgust of the rest of the household), washing legs countless times, despairing as my naughty gelding has ripped yet another rug!  I don't want to make it sound terrible, I would not be without mine for the world, but you need to go into it with your eyes wide open!

Maybe if you volunteer at a rescue, and if you have land, then they might place a couple for fostering with you while still giving you the support you need.

Really good luck. If, after seeing the amount of care, you decide to go ahead you will have a lot of fun. But please do not buy any ponies just yet!


----------



## Shay (25 February 2020)

BeginnerHorseLover said:



			1. I don't really know where to begin with research. Could anyone recommend any good websites for someone clueless about horses?
2. I know horses like to have friends. Is 2 enough or is it a case of the more the merrier?
3. How much space would 2 shetlands need? 3 shetlands? 4?
4. Would it be best to look at older ponies that would perhaps be a bit more laid back and easier to deal with?
5. What kind of procedures need to be carried out regularly? Do they need certain vaccinations? Grooming? Etc.
6. What equipment is essential for getting started?
7. Would they need horse shoes?
8. What kind of indoor area would they need? And would I need to put them inside each night? Could they still go out in winter?
9. What are the main health concerns I should be aware of?
		
Click to expand...


Ok... websites - no.  Try the BHS Horse owner courses, or the basic progressive tests.  You may not be able to ride your shetlands but you need to know how to handle them and that is the same regardless of size.  If you are under 25 you could look at the Pony Club test series instead.

Herd size - if you only have 2 you can have serious serpeation issues.  First look at your land and how many you can realsitically support.  If you can only really support 2 then think again.  3 or more is better.  But then also think about time and money.

Space - depends on the state of your land. The general rule of thumb is 1 acre per pony - but with shetlands on rich pasture that can be too much.

Older ponies - not easier to deal with.  They know the tricks and are not afraid to use them!  Especially shetlands who can often be spoiled and be harder to deal with.  Also with older ponies you may not be able to reasonably insure them and you must be prepared to be able to able to care for them for the rest of thier lives.

Regular proceedures... if field kept check 2 x per day.  Check rugs, you may need to groom. Check fencing (they are escape artists) water etc. Check feet.  If stable kept muck out. Grooming will depend on routine.  Bear in mind shetlands are small so grooming can really do your back!    Again depending on regime you would be looking to some form of exercise 2 - 4 times per week as a minimum.  Poo picking - depends on your pasture but certainly 5 - 6 times per week.  Feed - if you offer additional feed -once or twice a day.  Feild hay - depends on your set up and pasture but could be daily - could be weekly.  Vaccinations every 6 - 12 months depending on what you are doing with them.  Shoeing / trimming every 4 - 6 weeks.  Worm counts every 6 - 8 weeks.  Worming as needed and at least once for encysted red worm.  Pasture maintenance - if you are not on livery - moving grazing strips.  Harrowing rested areas etc. Hard to say how frequent becuase that depends on your land.  I'm sure I have missed something!

Equipment - land. Stable. Mucking out / poo picking tools. Grooming stuff. Feed. Rugs. basic first aid kit.  Fly protection. Tack suitable for the work you are doing  - whether that is driving, long linging or whatever. Probably grazing muzzles.  Loads of electric fencing.

Shoes - depends on the pony.  Some do, some don't.  Either way they need their feet seen to every 4 - 6 weeks.

Indoor area.  Depends on where you are.  Some can live out but you must have a stable you can use.  Smaller ponies are really prome to laminitis and you must be able to stable them at need.

Health concerns - pretty much the same regradless of size but laminitus is a real concern with native good do-ers.  Also Cushings as they get older.  Colic.  Otherwise they get what any other horse / pony gets!

As others have said - it does sound like you need a massive amount of experience before you think about buying ponies of your own.  In addition to the possibility of volunteering at a rescue center you could look at volunteering with the RDA or if you are under 25 joining a pony club center for experience.


----------



## BeginnerHorseLover (26 February 2020)

Arzada said:



			I think that with Shetlands it's the more the merrier. And remember to post their exploits on this forum. I love the Shetland threads, especially the ones with videos.
		
Click to expand...

Great, thank you! It will be a very long time before I get any ponies though!


Winters100 said:



			Great that you would like to have ponies - they bring you a lot of joy - but do not underestimate the amount of work and money that this entails!

As a total beginner I would look for a local rescue centre to volunteer in. This will give you some knowledge about what is required, and will also give you an idea of the amount of work and how this is in bad weather.  I think we all love the idea of watching our pristine charges peacefully grazing in the evening sun as we sip a glass of wine while relaxing against the gate.  Sadly for mort of this winter for me it has been more a case of waking up before 5am to exercise.  Going back in the afternoon to wade through mud in the rain to catch filthy horses, dragging wet and filthy rugs home to dry (much to the disgust of the rest of the household), washing legs countless times, despairing as my naughty gelding has ripped yet another rug!  I don't want to make it sound terrible, I would not be without mine for the world, but you need to go into it with your eyes wide open!

Maybe if you volunteer at a rescue, and if you have land, then they might place a couple for fostering with you while still giving you the support you need.

Really good luck. If, after seeing the amount of care, you decide to go ahead you will have a lot of fun. But please do not buy any ponies just yet!
		
Click to expand...

Volunteering is a great plan! That would be brilliant if they ended up willing to let me foster some and sound like they would be a good source of advice too. I've spent quite a bit of time on my relatives' farm- enough to get used to going out into fields every evening in wind/snow/rain/etc.


Shay said:



			Ok... websites - no.  Try the BHS Horse owner courses, or the basic progressive tests.  You may not be able to ride your shetlands but you need to know how to handle them and that is the same regardless of size.  If you are under 25 you could look at the Pony Club test series instead.

Herd size - if you only have 2 you can have serious serpeation issues.  First look at your land and how many you can realsitically support.  If you can only really support 2 then think again.  3 or more is better.  But then also think about time and money.

Space - depends on the state of your land. The general rule of thumb is 1 acre per pony - but with shetlands on rich pasture that can be too much.

Older ponies - not easier to deal with.  They know the tricks and are not afraid to use them!  Especially shetlands who can often be spoiled and be harder to deal with.  Also with older ponies you may not be able to reasonably insure them and you must be prepared to be able to able to care for them for the rest of thier lives.

Regular proceedures... if field kept check 2 x per day.  Check rugs, you may need to groom. Check fencing (they are escape artists) water etc. Check feet.  If stable kept muck out. Grooming will depend on routine.  Bear in mind shetlands are small so grooming can really do your back!    Again depending on regime you would be looking to some form of exercise 2 - 4 times per week as a minimum.  Poo picking - depends on your pasture but certainly 5 - 6 times per week.  Feed - if you offer additional feed -once or twice a day.  Feild hay - depends on your set up and pasture but could be daily - could be weekly.  Vaccinations every 6 - 12 months depending on what you are doing with them.  Shoeing / trimming every 4 - 6 weeks.  Worm counts every 6 - 8 weeks.  Worming as needed and at least once for encysted red worm.  Pasture maintenance - if you are not on livery - moving grazing strips.  Harrowing rested areas etc. Hard to say how frequent becuase that depends on your land.  I'm sure I have missed something!

Equipment - land. Stable. Mucking out / poo picking tools. Grooming stuff. Feed. Rugs. basic first aid kit.  Fly protection. Tack suitable for the work you are doing  - whether that is driving, long linging or whatever. Probably grazing muzzles.  Loads of electric fencing.

Shoes - depends on the pony.  Some do, some don't.  Either way they need their feet seen to every 4 - 6 weeks.

Indoor area.  Depends on where you are.  Some can live out but you must have a stable you can use.  Smaller ponies are really prome to laminitis and you must be able to stable them at need.

Health concerns - pretty much the same regradless of size but laminitus is a real concern with native good do-ers.  Also Cushings as they get older.  Colic.  Otherwise they get what any other horse / pony gets!

As others have said - it does sound like you need a massive amount of experience before you think about buying ponies of your own.  In addition to the possibility of volunteering at a rescue center you could look at volunteering with the RDA or if you are under 25 joining a pony club center for experience.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect thank you! I want to give them plenty of space but also don't want them to get unhealthy from having access to too much grass. Will definitely look into volunteering.

Thank you all again. So helpful. And don't worry, I won't be getting any ponies until I feel much more confident about them and have spent plenty of time around them at a rescue or similar.


----------



## Orangehorse (27 February 2020)

Get some books out of the library, they will give you the basics of everyday care.  Also books by Kelly Marks or Richard Maxwell would give you information on correct handling.  Just browse the library and read!  You don't have to remember everything but you will start to get an idea of what is standard practice with caring for horses.

Shetlands evolved in a harsh environment, so when they live in a nice grassy paddock they very easily and quickly get too fat and that can lead to serious health problems, painful and life threatening and also expensive for the owner!  Shetlands shouldn't need metal shoes at all, but they would need some attention to their feet from a farrier to keep them in good condition.  

The idea of volunteering is a great idea, you will among people who have had a lifetime of experience.

You can do something called Horse Agility (the same idea as dog agility but with a horse or pony) where you lead the pony and teach it to negotiate obstacles if you want to do something with them.  Shetlands are also very successful as driven ponies, but there you are going into an expensive hobby!


----------



## The Jokers Girl (31 March 2020)

Do you have any sanctuaries near you where you could spend a year donating your time, helping out and gaining experience.  You'll be exposed to a variety of horses with many different needs and may even fall in love with some of them that you could then adopt to free up space for needy new arrivals x


----------



## Highflinger (2 April 2020)

Sometimes riding schools have "taster " days or a  "pony care day course" . A  lot of riding clubs have non rider membership - they are often looking for volunteers to help at their rallies and events and would be a good way of meeting horsey people and learning.  Just be honest that you are new to horses and most people will be happy to help you learn. Clearly nothing is on at the moment but once we are back to normality go for it and enjoy!


----------



## This pony rocks (6 April 2020)

don't get 2 as if for any reason you have to take one somewhere,to the vets for example the other one may get separation anxiety
also if you go onto shetland pony club then on weekly tv  then press on box sets if you scroll down and click on either shetland pony advice guide or learn about the shetland pony and it gives you quite a lot of info
hope this is helpful


----------



## twiggy2 (6 April 2020)

I also would suggest volunteering with a view to offering grazing for a few rescue ponies that you grow attached to.
Maybe you could offer a more experienced volunteer somewhere to keep a pony in return for their knowledge, help and assistance.
You could care for each others ponies when the other one is away too.
Be careful though it is very easy to be taken advantage of and lots of people talk the talk but don't really know as much as it first appears.


----------



## HeyMich (6 April 2020)

BeginnerHorseLover said:



			I have a few very basic questions
1. I don't really know where to begin with research. Could anyone recommend any good websites for someone clueless about horses?
2. I know horses like to have friends. Is 2 enough or is it a case of the more the merrier?
3. How much space would 2 shetlands need? 3 shetlands? 4?
4. Would it be best to look at older ponies that would perhaps be a bit more laid back and easier to deal with?
5. What kind of procedures need to be carried out regularly? Do they need certain vaccinations? Grooming? Etc.
6. What equipment is essential for getting started?
7. Would they need horse shoes?
8. What kind of indoor area would they need? And would I need to put them inside each night? Could they still go out in winter?
9. What are the main health concerns I should be aware of?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, and welcome to the forum! There are lots of very knowledgeable folk on here, so I hope you find the answers you need. The replies you have had so far are great - lots of good advice already.  I'll try and answer a few of your questions too... 

1. BHS books, pony club etc. Already been covered.
2. Yes, they need company of other equines - horses, ponies, donkeys. 2 is minimum, but the more the better as they can get pair bonded, and then all hell breaks loose if you have to take 1 away from the other!
3. Depends on the type and quality of grazing. They need more space in the winter than the summer, when you usually have to restrict grazing for wee native ponies, who can easily get overweight. There are several health conditions associated with too much sugar from fresh grass, some of which can be fatal.
4. Older ponies come with their own set of health conditions - I wouldn't recommend you get anything too young (say, under 5), but old ones can be a walking vet bill!
5. Vaccinations (annually), teeth (usually annually), worming and worm counting (2-3 monthly), hoof care (6 weekly), grooming as necessary.
6. Secure fencing. Water supply. Feed - grass, hay and/or hard feed, as necessary. Somewhere secure to tie up and groom, for farrier, vet etc.
7. No, most likely not, especially not if they aren't ridden or walked frequently on the roads. Most native ponies are fine without shoes.  There are always exceptions though!
8. No indoor needed. A shelter is fine, which can be from trees/hedge, if that's all you have. Somewhere with little or no mud is also a benefit, so they they don't stand in mud all day. Stable/barn great if available, but not strictly needed, especially for hardy native types.  Yes, a lot of ponies are outside 24/7 all year round. 
9. Wow, that's a question! For native ponies the list is looooong...

Hope that helps.

Good luck, and let us know if you get to volunteer anywhere - great option for experience and knowledge!

.


----------



## Hsaam (28 April 2020)

1. I would recommend either calling your vet or vet run sites
2. With ponies I find they like more but I have one mare who dislikes to many ponies in one area so I think it depend on the ponies
3. I live in a 5 acre land and own 3 minis they don’t eat as much a big horse but if you keep them with big horses you need a lot more land. Space wise 2-2 1/2 acres. 
4. I think if you want a more laid back pony then an older one would work but young ones are fun as well.  
5. It’s really  the same as horses like you still need to ketch them and brush them,clean their feet,
6.i would say that if you don’t want to order a halter for them that fits go get a yearling  halter  and a pair of leather punches to make that fit. 
7. It depends on what you plan to do with them,you said you had no kids so you won’t be riding them ever so I would say no unless your vet says otherwise. 
8. They would need a shelter that they could go in and out of throughout the day(a calf she’s would do) they can stay out during the night unless you plan on putting them in a stall. And winter is ok with ponies I live in  Canada so we have lots of snow,ponies were bred to pull carts in the mountains so they grow thick coats if you don’t put blankets in them. 
9. I can’t think of any but I’m sure there are some.


----------



## lucymb (29 April 2020)

I have 2 shetlands that i rescued as companions for my mare. They are not easy little things to deal with sometimes. 
But as i said they are rescues so do have trust issues due to being mistreated. 

They don't need much grass as they can get very fat if they dont have a job. I have about 3 acre for them but its restricted and i used to have my mare on there with them. They definitely need a companion as with any horse.
Mine do fine in winter with just a field shelter, feed and rugs if really cold but they are quite hardy little things.
Ive never added up the cost of keeping them as i just had them on a routine with my mare for teeth,vaccination and farrier which they will definitely need as and when, you could get an idea by ringing around and getting some prices.
Older Ponies are not always better behaved and if you went down the rescue route then be prepared to take things slow with them. 
They really are lovely but as others have said, i would volunteer at some rescue centres or riding schools. Also just read everything you can about horse care and there breed.


----------



## Riding With Rhi (30 April 2020)

I can't answer all of your questions, but I do have several videos on my YouTube channel on 'new horse research'. I break down the costs of a share vs. a loan + the responsibilities involved (which can be great for a new horse rider) and in this one: I break down all the costs you can expect to pay for monthly with a new horse (including a free budget template!):


----------



## Auslander (1 May 2020)

horselover96 said:



			Let’s answer each question one by one

1- I own a dressage horse (not sure what breed). It does jot matter to me.
2- I let the horse eat a small amount of grass for breakfast only. He is in a stable. He mainly eats linseed, and chopped up fruit and vegetables instead.
3- I have a horse blanket for winter months. I also have a small portable heater that I switch on when it gets really cold to warm the place up and make it nice and toasty.
4- I have lost track of the costs of keeping him. If you want to know, call or email to find out. Perhaps also create a fundraiser?
5-Try a halter. See if you can buy one online. A yearling halter might also work as well.
6- It depends. This is why you really need to do some research first online and figure out what sort of horse you prefer. All horses are different. Some will spook easily.
7- Consider your plans for the future. Do you like dressage or not? If you prefer to do showjumping, look at showjumping
horses. Make a list of options and take it from there.
8- Volunteer at a riding school or livery yard. That way you can learn more about the industry and also about the horses. Write short notes on the horses you see. You can find a local good riding school online on yell.com. To find a UK livery yard in your area, try this website www.liveryfinder.co.uk. Lots of advice and information on there to help you make a good decision. Plus there is a search tool to use. 
9- There are a lot of procedures. Ask a vet to tell you more about surgeries for horses. My first ever horse had bilateral clubfeet which sadly meant that he was not suitable for competing.
		
Click to expand...

None of these answers are relevant to the questions asked. Are you actually a bot, with a connection to liveryfinder?


----------



## Auslander (1 May 2020)

horselover96 said:



			No
		
Click to expand...

I'm puzzled by your answers to the OP's questions - which bear no relation to the questions that were actually asked (and are, to be frank, pretty poor advice), and it seems that virtually every post you make has a link to the Liveryfinder website.


----------



## Widgeon (1 May 2020)

twiggy2 said:



			Be careful though it is very easy to be taken advantage of and lots of people talk the talk but don't really know as much as it first appears.
		
Click to expand...

Yes....sadly this is so true. Don't underestimate the value of your own common sense - if someone tells you something that you think sounds really daft, smile, nod, and then go and ask three more people the same question and see what they say. And don't let anyone make you feel stupid. I hate it when people assume that "novice" means "stupid". Good luck, do let us know how you get on!


----------

